# iMovie n’ouvre qu’un écran noir sur iPhone SE



## Cocoa29 (16 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, mes projets de films étaient en cours de montage. Tout fonctionnait bien. Puis j’ai fermé l’appli comme habituellement et désormais elle n’ouvre plus qu’un écran noir. Impossible d’accéder de nouveau à mes montages en cours. J’ai éteint l’iPhone et rouvert l’appli. Idem. J’ai checké les MAJ, RAS. Quelqu’un voit il une solution ? J’ai pensé supprimer l’app pour la réinstaller mais j’ai peur de perdre mes films en cours de montage. Merci d’avance pour votre aide précieuse.


----------

